# General > Recommendations >  Pampered Pets, Thurso

## kmahon2001

Took Milo and Corby to Pampered Pets today and they came back looking great. Milo in particular seems to have loved every minute of it.  :Grin:  

Can't recommend these ladies highly enough. They really do pamper the dogs and the prices they charge are very reasonable.

----------


## Beat Bug

Paula has been pampering our Max for the past 3 years, and he always looks great. He also loves  it!

----------


## Thumper

Cant agree enough with this they are fab! I had to take my dog to another groomer once and she was traumatised by it!Would never ever put her to anyone but Paula now,she loves going there!x

----------


## ellimac

> Took Milo and Corby to Pampered Pets today and they came back looking great. Milo in particular seems to have loved every minute of it.  
> 
> Can't recommend these ladies highly enough. They really do pamper the dogs and the prices they charge are very reasonable.



I agree with you there, we took our dog to them a couple of months ago and he came back looking absolutely beautiful....

Would highly recommend them, they do a brilliant job and look after the animals so, so well..........    :Grin:

----------


## Amowat

I totally agree about the brilliant and caring service by Pampered Pets.  I take my rescue dog Honey to get her nails clipped and Paula is fantastic with her.  I cannot praise her enough and wouldn`t hesitate to recommend her to any pet owner.

----------


## dragonfly

another recommendation from me.......Bailey loves going there and he *hates* getting bathed!  Brodie goes regularily so I can keep his coat long and Paula always advises me on whats going to be best and he always comes out looking fantastic.

Well done Paula & Tich xx

----------


## cazmanian_minx

And another vote for Paula here - I have a rescue springer who'd never been to the groomers before and is terrified of anything noisy.  Paula took extra time to make sure he was happy and when I went to pick him up he was lying under a hairdryer looking very relaxed and extremely smart.

Thank you for reminding me that I need to book him in again!

----------


## ClachanHope

Thank you all for your kind words.  

At Pampered Pets we do our best to make all our dogs comfortable and happy.  We treat each dog with kindness and a comfy bed.    :: 
We want their visits to be stress free for them, and therefore they will enjoy coming to see us.  If the dog is relaxed, then all the dogs on the premises are relaxed, and the mums & dads are happy to leave their best friends with us.

We look forward to seeing you & your Pampered Pet.

Paula & Alexandra

----------


## BO-PEEP

Isent my dog to Paula's for the first time and i was thrilled with him when he came back, and he is already booked in for his next session :Grin:

----------


## windswept

I agree with the recommendations too. My two have been twice.
Yesterday I bought shampoo/conditioner from Paula and earlier this evening while I was diluting the solution both dogs were at my heals wagging tails and sniffing. Sound daft but I could have sworn they recognised the smell and it was obviously pleasing to them!!!

----------


## Liz

I agree with everyone's praise of Pampered Pets.

Paula is such a lovely person and has a real love for the dogs she grooms. :Grin:

----------


## arat

paula makes a grand job of my boy.full marks from me

----------

